# I'm raising proper South'n mice, for sure



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

She got the vapors..


















(Don't worry, I bathed her fevered little brow with a cold, wet cloth until she overcame them and she's fine now.. :lol: )


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

A southern belle!... brilliant!. yall take care now yheah!.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, simply adorable :love1 Super pic, What a lovely image to end the day on!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Well, I do declare, if that lil Southern Belle isn't the cutest thing I ever did lay eyes upon!

As a Mississippian, I approve of this post. LOL


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

gorgeous! xx


----------

